

Ask HN: is there a Hacker News API (other than the unofficial one)? - pizza

I wanted to make an HN-related program and I thought , "Wouldn't it'd be cool if Hacker News had an API?"
======
sorbus
There's an HNSearch API (you know, the thing that powers the search bar at the
bottom of each page). See <http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

